# New member



## newbiiee (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey to all.

Im quite new here with goal to change my body step by step.

Little about me.
Im 197cm/95kg/29years old male.
Working as PC/IT guy.

My goal is first to get rid off some stomach. So i do cardio 3 times per week for obout 45min or 20km. Doing that for about a month.feeling good.

Fast food is one meal per week,all others meals are healthier  

After cardio take whey and casein before bed.

Next step is build up with weights.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi bro.. Welcome to IMF man.. 

Be sure to get signed up at ASF as well.. It's big brother site to this one..


----------



## brazey (Nov 29, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## yesidont (Dec 4, 2016)

welcome big guy


----------



## CrazySteroids (Dec 4, 2016)

Welcome to IMF brother.


----------



## newbiiee (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanx

VAG Familia


----------



## GenuineRaws (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome to join IMF, you will benefit a lot here.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

